# Army to defend every inch of country: Army Chief Gen Raheel



## Devil Soul

*Army to defend every inch of country: Army Chief Gen Raheel*

National
9 MINS AGO BY STAFF REPORT







Chief of the Army Staff Gen Raheel Sharif has said that the Army is ready defend every inch of the country.

“We will defend the country whatever the cost is,” he said, adding: “We will foil nefarious designs of the enemy with the help of the nation.”

The army chief’s statement came in the wake of Pak-India high voltage tension after Uri attack on India army which left 18 soldiers dead in Kashmir.



More info to follow…………
http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/201...-every-inch-of-country-army-chief-gen-raheel/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side-Winder

Army Chief Gen Raheel Sharif says the armed forces with the backing of the nation will defend each and every inch of the country at all costs.



He was speaking to Army personnel after inaugurating state-of-the-art up-gradation features of National Counterterrorism Centre (NCTC) near Kharian on Friday.

He said let there be no doubt that our valiant armed forces have the capability to counter complete threat spectrum.

The Army Chief said Pakistan has been victim of terrorism for over a decade and sacrificed a lot, but we have turned the tide against terrorism primarily due to resilience displayed by the nation and professionalism of the security forces.

Lt Gen Umar Farooq Durrani briefed the Army Chief about various aspects of NCTC. He said so far 231,000 troops of armed forces and 3,483 officers and men of police and Civil Armed Forces have been trained at NCTC.

He said that besides imparting anti terrorists training at the centre, five joint exercises have also been conducted at NCTC with friendly countries, including China, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, Sri Lanka, Maldives and Turkey.

Defence Attache of various countries were also present on the occasion.

http://www.radio.gov.pk/23-Sep-2016...termined-to-defend-every-inch-of-country-coas


----------



## Moonlight

2078 guests.


----------



## Mrc

When is india launching the homeopathic strikes??any one has aby idea??


----------

